# Muskie Train Lures from Ravenna?



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone use these? I got one jointed guy coming in the mail...


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Mike who makes em is a friend of mine.. I've used the jointed ones at St Clair with sucess. I really like the Diesel too,, I've been running it. I lost a 50 incher at Saltfork last year on a straight Mordas Minnow firetiger. Built tough


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks Mguy- good to hear!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

By the way Guy, how is that diesel working out for you? I purchased a muskie train lure in columbus that almost looks like a mini legend plow. Haven't had a rip on it yet, but it's only been in the water a few hours.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a Crappie patten one ... I've used it at Saltfork and St Clair but haven't got it to go yet.... kinda reminds me of a sisson on steroids and 10x better built.... It pounds good and I think its a good size bait.. looks great in the water... I'll be running it at WB on th 19th ( Tournament )


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say, saw some new lures these guys have going and WOW. They will be at the Ohio show this year. They have a tuff shad style crank that is awesome.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I just bought one of the tuff shad imitations at the Butler show this weekend. Looks like a nice tough bait.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Our longest fish on our Canadian trip last fall, 46", came on a Mordas Minnow. Sherm was using a straight 6" minnow in frog. Mike makes a quality bait.
John


----------

